# New Fly Rod



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a new fly rod, Mine recently suffer a bad case of a broken tip, my Dad rolled the window up on it. Not sure what to get. graphite, fiberglass, weight, length, etc. I fish smaller streams more than anything, but usually make my way to bigger rivers.

I've been looking at the Fenwick HMG Graphite fly rod? Whats your opinions?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow wish I could get a new fly rod every time I broke the tip off of my rod  

For an all round fly rod a 9' 5wt rod will do the trick I prefer a 8' or 8'6" 4 wt. I feel I can get more accuracy with it but generally the 9' 5wt will fish just about any water in Utah. 

Graphite rods make up the majority of new fly rod's fiberglass is being phased out. 
Depending on what you budget is Id go with a Echo, Redington or TFO rod in the middle class of rods or if your budget allows it nothing beats a Sage or a Loomis. 

My opinion best bang for your buck is going to be either a Echo Ion or a Redington Rs4. 
there priced similar to the Fenwick


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Saint Croix for the money.
A 1/2' or 9' in a 5 wt. is my recommendation.
A 5 wt. throws nymphs and streamers as well as small dries.
Medium fast action is a good all around action.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

For the money you can't beat a Redington or Echo. I used to be a fan of St Croix for a pricepoint but the other makers have well surpassed them on the quality of the product. Compared to the above mentioned rods they just feel too heavy and clunky. I picked up a Echo Carbon 9ft 5wt this summer and it more than surpassed my expectations. I reminds me very much of the old Loomis GLX series before they went to the Streamdance. And it retails for $179 and comes with a lifetime warranty.



> Depending on what you budget is Id go with a Echo, Redington or TFO rod in the middle class of rods or if your budget allows it nothing beats a Sage or a Loomis.


 Except for possibly Winston, Scott, or the new Orvis Helios....


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Sage is discontinuing their launch series fly rod for a newer entry level rod. I have been seeing them around the shops at a great price worth looking into. I bought one a few years back and really like it, often times it gets used more than my other rods. but like Flyguy said the echo's and Redington's are nice rods. I don't like the redington in anything less than a 5wt I think they don't have a true feel in the 2-3wt sizes.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I have an RS4 and it's been great, although I've snapped the tip off of it twice! Once while casting a parachute adams (5th time in use) and the other while pulling it out of the car (hook snagged the seat). The first time, I talked Reddington into sending me a new tip and waiving the $30.00 fee and all the other song and dance, due to the obvious defect. The new tip fit perfectly and I got about 4 more trips out of it before I killed it again. :| 

The last time being my fault, I'm patiently waiting until I feel like paying the fee to send it in.

I also have a TFO 9' 5wt and it has been a dream. With sinking line on it, I've had a great time on still waters and it cuts through the wind pretty well. I recently crushed one of its connecting points after moving some junk around in the back of the car...Didn't notice the rod had moved and shut the door. -)O(- 

The TFO has treated me better. The RS4 feels great and will handle nice fish, but will snap if you look at it wrong. FWIW.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Except for possibly Winston, Scott, or the new Orvis Helios....[/quote]

+1 I havent had the oppurtunity to cast these rods but I hear great thingss about them. 
I read the new 2010 Scott S4 is suppose to be one baaaad mammma-jamma

Comparing Fly rods are like comparing Fords & Chevys everybody has there justified opinions. My best suggestion is try to cast as many rod as you can and get a feel for what best works for you.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Let's get to the point- are you really into fly fishing or is it a dozen or so times a year. If it's the latter- then look in to Cabelas I think the 3 fork series or what ever. I think you can get a 4wt 8 1/2' for $49.00. I use that rod for back packing and a lot of times small streams. I have 3 Sage rods and a couple of Fenwicks and enjoy that Cabelas rod also.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its not about brand, or length, or weight. Its more about the action of the rod. 

For example, I like middle size streams like the Provo and Weber. For those, I know I'm not making any long casts, wind isn't too bad, and I'm not throwing any huge flies. So I fish my 8 1/2 foot medium action Fenwick 5/6 weight. Smaller streams I like a little shorter rod, but a faster action - so I fish the 7 1/2 foot 3/4 with a faster, stiffer action (I built it on a Cabelas blank). For fishing from the tube or toon on lakes, I like the 9 foot, 5 weight fast action (stiffer) rod - which I also use for the bigger rivers when I know I'll be making longer casts. 

If I had to choose just one rod for "most" of my fishing - some medium, some smaller streams - I use my 8 1/2 foot 5/6 medium action Fenwick. It is perfect for medium streams. A little soft, but workable for bigger rivers, and on the small streams, I load it with a 4 weight line which gives it a bit faster action. 

Choosing just one rod though? You are very new to fly fishing aren't you! ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd just git a 7' 6" spinning rod and a bag of bobbers....ah I mean strike indicators.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

well im jsut a fishing bum... i dont spend to much but i dont spend to little i spend what makes me happy and comfortable so i got a st.croix triumph fly rod and love it


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Go with an Echo2 - I promise you won't be disappointed!!!


----------

